# Computer screen stuck on boot menu



## Mortensb01 (Apr 9, 2018)

My computer crashes rebooted on its own and now my computer is stuck on the boot menu. 
Choices I see 
1. Windows Boot Manager 
2. PCI LAN: EFI NETWORK (IPv4)
3. PCI LAN: EFI NETWORK (IPv6) 

When trying to choose an option the screen goes black and refreshes itself then comes back to the boot menu. 

All FN buttons did not work also the escape option didn't work either. 

Is there something I can do to bypass this or get this to boot up properly


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Do you know how to enter the "recovery environment"? You will need a Windows 10 disk or usb with Windows 10 on it. If not, try booting up to the Boot manager (the screen you can't get past) Hold the shift key down and reboot. Don't let off the shift key. This should take you to troubleshooting--- then "advanced options" if you made a system restore point, then you can try to use that. If you didn't then let us know.


----------



## Mortensb01 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello, 

I do not have access to my windows 10. No disc or usb. I tried to hold shift and reboot and nothing happened

Update: my battery died, when I plug it in and powered it on my home screen popped up and was my normal computer. After about 15 minutes of waiting for it to fully boot up my screen froze and windows captured the error and my computer rebooted. This same thing happened to my last night as well.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Click the Windows button (start button) type in 'view advanced system settings" . Click the "advanced" tab. Click "settings" (toward the bottom). Click the "write debugging information" drop down box. Click "small memory dump" . Click "ok" . and click "ok" again to save your changes. Download and install blue screen view. https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
Open the BlueScreenView setup file. Double-click the bluescreenview_setupfile in your computer's "Downloads" location.
Open Blue screen view ...make sure that the "Run NirSoft BlueScreenView" box is checked, then click finish at the bottom of the window. BlueScreenView will open.
BlueScreenView has a top pane and a bottom pane; you'll see the dump file(s) listed in the top pane, while the programs that were recorded by the currently selected dump file will appear in the bottom pane.

You can select a dump file by clicking it in the top pane.
At least one of the programs that were recorded by the dump file is most likely responsible for the crash
Please take a "snip" with "snipping tool" of page blue screen view shows. Save the file to the desktop, and please upload that file to the forum, so we can try to figure out what is causing the problem.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

See if you can boot as follows and let me know.
*
Force Safe Mode with Power On/Off*

1) Press the *Power On/Off *button to *Start *and *Shut Down* the computer 2-3 times to stat the *Windows Recovery Environment*.
2) Select *Troubleshoot *> *Advanced options* > *Startup Settings* > *Restart *from the *Choose an Option screen*.
3) After your PC restarts, select one of the following *Safe Mode options* you are instructed to from the *Start Up Settings menu*:

*Safe Mode (4)
[*]Safe Mode with Networking (5) 
[*]Command Prompt (6)*
4) Wait for *Safe Mode* to load.
5) Logon with an *Administrator *account.


----------



## Mortensb01 (Apr 9, 2018)

So I tired both of these and no success.

When the boot menu comes up I power my computer off and turn it on and it boots up. After 20 minutes or so of using the computer this blue screen (see attached) comes up. After it processes the error it shuts down and the boot manager appears. Once this boot menu appears I can not select any options, the function buttons do not work, holding the shift button to reset it won't reset it 
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It sounds like you can get into windows for a little while. If that is correct, then please provide the dump file as follows:

Navigate to C:\Windows\Minidump and drag the contents to your desktop. If the minidump folder is not there or empty there may be a larger DMP file located at C:\WINDOWS called MEMORY.DMP which we can also use. If you have minidumps use them FIRST, and only upload the full dump file (MEMORY.DMP) if there are no minidumps. The full memory.dmp is quite large so it is best to use file sharing such as dropbox, Google drive, etc and post the link.


----------

